# Shaun Livingston to decide in the next week!



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Between Arizona, Duke, and Illinois... and guess where I saw him today... At the Illinois intersquad scrimmage... and this is a few days after his offical visit... The Orange Krush started chanting "We Want Shaun". He was sitting in the front row with the players parents and I saw him applauding when coach Bruce Weber said that he wanted to make the team a national powerhouse... I feel an Illinois commitment coming from Livingston.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

Livingston was with basically the whole Illinois squad at Kam's last night, one of our big bars that the team is always kickin it at


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

oooooohh baby! I'm gettin a good vibe out of this now!! 

Illinois will be major contendors wit Dee Brown and Shaun Livingston


----------



## ArizonaOwnsYA (Oct 27, 2003)

*good luck illinois!*

hey i hope if doesnt choose arizona, he picks you guys. wouldnt like to see him be a dukie!

he has stated he will hold a press conf. tomorrow or wednesday to announce his decision

http://www.hoopmasters.com/playerjournal.php?did=1067879103

check out his latest diary. good words about arizona and illinois. but im not readint to much into it. during his whole recruitment he has said awesome things about duke


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He picks Duke tomorrow.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*This hurts as a MD fan*

to lose Gay and Duke gets livingston, but hey you win some you lose some. Congrats to Duke.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> He picks Duke tomorrow.


What do you know that I don't?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you know that I don't?


I honestly think he is giving lip service to Illinois and Zona. 

His grandfather and father have both been said to be leaning towards Duke.

I think the biggest key for them is that he will get maximum exposure at Duke, he will be able to take advantage of their weight program w/ Johnny Dawkins (he is the best at this on the college level) and he will be able to leave after 2 years because he can beat out Dockery for the starting PG job. 

At Illinois or Zona I don't see him beating out Brown/Williams or Shakur.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

He better come to Illinois since Charlie decided not to :upset:


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> He better come to Illinois since Charlie decided not to :upset:


Truer words cannot be spoken to describe the dire situation at hand.. Dag Nabbit Bill Self! You screwed us.. but thx for the memories


----------



## ArizonaOwnsYA (Oct 27, 2003)

his grandfather does like duke. but grandad also spent 3 extra days in tucson after shaun left.

its a 3 way toss up in my eye


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

:gopray: Illinois :gopray:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Well everyone...*

The News Conference will be tommorow.. Speculate a little more if you can.. Here's a story from WHOI.com (Peoria, IL News)

Shaun Livingston, the Peoria High All-American will announce his college choice at a Peoria High press conference on Wednesday, November 5th. Shaun's 3 finalists are Illinois, Duke and Arizona. Livingston has visited the Illini campus each of the past two weekends. HOI-19 and hoinews.com will have full coverage of Shaun's press conference and decision.

Earlier we interviewed Shaun just after his official visit to Illinois. The following interview took place at Peoria High on Monday, October 27th.

Jim- What were the plusses of the Illini trip?

Shaun- The fans, number one. They were just so passionate, and deep with their pride for Illinois. There were so many things about this trip, Coach McClain, I've known him so long and he makes me feel so comfortable. The players were so much fun to hang with. It was just a great trip.

Jim- So, North Carolina is out and its three teams- Illinois, Duke and Arizona still involved now?

Shaun- Yes, three teams. The Illinois trip really helped because I can honestly say before the trip I was kind of biased toward Arizona and Duke. But the Illini trip went so well, it really helped and Illinois is right there and we'll see what happens.

Jim- You said you'll weigh all the plusses of each school --so in just 2 or 3 words, what's the best thing about Duke?

Shaun- Coaching staff and style of play.

Jim- What do you like best about Arizona?

Shaun- Weather and probably the players.

Jim- What do you like best about Illinois?

Shaun- Fans and home state.

Jim- Good luck with your decision.

Shaun- Thanks...I should know next week.

More


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I take it he was talking to Jim Mattson. 

When I was a Freshman @ Bradley in 1999-2000, he came and talked to our Radio/TV class. Cool dude.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> The Orange Krush started chanting "We Want Shaun".


 Yea baby, we went all out for him, he seemed impressed.

Hopefully he won't give us the shaft, we could always use him.
:yes:


----------



## bobby62914 (Sep 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Coyat</b>!
> oooooohh baby! I'm gettin a good vibe out of this now!!


Good Vibes in Champaign? Oh Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

He wont be a Illini. Word is he will be in Duke, just wait.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> He wont be a Illini. Word is he will be in Duke, just wait.


but they have Nelson comming in this year and Paulus next


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KansasJayhawk</b>!
> but they have Nelson comming in this year and Paulus next


Nelson is a SG and Paulus is a PG. 

Shaun can play the 1, 2 or 3.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Nelson is a SG and Paulus is a PG.
> ...


any chance that Deng stays 3 years?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I don't think it makes one bit of sense for Livingston to go to Duke, Illinois, or Arizona. 

Say all you want about Livingston being able to play 3 positions, but Duke is absolutely LOADED at all 3 spots for the next 2 years. Dockery is there until 2005, and Paulus comes in 2005. Nelson, Ewing, and Reddick are going to get the 2g minutes. Deng is going to be the SF, possibly until 06. Furthermore, Livingston is a PG. To play him elsewhere is a waste of his talents, and doesn't give him the experience he needs to play at his natural position in the NBA.

The Illini have Dee Brown and Deron Williams until 05. Their swingman situation is a bit less crowded, so I could see the Livingston playing off the ball argument working a little bit more here. 

Arizona is almost as bad as Duke, with Rodgers and Shakur dominating the Pac-10 for the next 3 years. They have McLellan, Igudola, Adams and Stoudemire. This team could be affected by early entries a bit more than the rest, so still not as bad as Duke. 

Livingston seemed to like UNC the best, and everybody knows Felton is gone this year, so it seems to me that UNC was the place for him. Then RW takes Thomas instead. I'm still baffled about that one.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I don't think it makes one bit of sense for Livingston to go to Duke, Illinois, or Arizona.
> 
> Say all you want about Livingston being able to play 3 positions, but Duke is absolutely LOADED at all 3 spots for the next 2 years. Dockery is there until 2005, and Paulus comes in 2005. Nelson, Ewing, and Reddick are going to get the 2g minutes. Deng is going to be the SF, possibly until 06. Furthermore, Livingston is a PG. To play him elsewhere is a waste of his talents, and doesn't give him the experience he needs to play at his natural position in the NBA.
> ...


roy may have seen something in Shaun that he didn't like, roy has the ability when recruiting to confuse people big time


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's the problem with that assessment. 

Livingston is better than Dockery, Reddick and Ewing now. He will get minutes regardless. However, his body is not good enough for him to go pro outside of 2 years in college. He weighs 175 and considering I saw him in the Gus Macker in Peoria, cause I went to school there, he needs I would say 20 lbs to feel comfortable at least trying to defend grown men in the NBA. 

Having said that, let's look at the depth chart of Duke for 2004-05 if Livingston goes to Duke. 

PG-Livingston (Fr.)/Dockery (Jr.)
SG-Ewing (Sr.)/Reddick(Jr.)/Nelson (Fr.)
SF-Deng (So.)/McClure (Fr.)
PF-Randolph(Jr.)
C-Williams (Jr.)/Thompson (Jr.)

Melchionni will most likely redshirt. 

Now there are couple of things with this. If Duke were to win the national championship, I say Deng is gone after a year. He might be gone after a year anyway. The guy is most likely a lotto pick. If he isn't gone, he moves to the 4 with Randolph backing him up, which forces Reddick and Ewing to start in a 3 guard backcourt. So now it's just Livingston and Dockery fighting for PT at PG. If he can't beat out Dockery than he has no business thinking NBA right now, though I could say the same for Dockery. 

McClure is basically a 4 year player who will ride the pine till he is a senior. Duke has a log jam for sure, but there is no telling who blows up and goes pro anyway.

I anticipate Ewing and Deng jumping ship for the pros and thus making this all moot.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Once again...

I'm saying Illinois...

:gopray: Illinois :gopray:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Here's the problem with that assessment.
> 
> Livingston is better than Dockery, Reddick and Ewing now. He will get minutes regardless. However, his body is not good enough for him to go pro outside of 2 years in college. He weighs 175 and considering I saw him in the Gus Macker in Peoria, cause I went to school there, he needs I would say 20 lbs to feel comfortable at least trying to defend grown men in the NBA.
> ...


 yeah it all becomes a moo point if he decides to go somewhere like Arizona, don't know why either but hey players have done worse


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KansasJayhawk</b>!
> yeah it all becomes a moo point if he decides to go somewhere like Arizona, don't know why either but hey players have done worse


Regardless of where he goes, he was never going to have zero competition for the position of PG. He was going to have to battle someone talented for the spot and that's how it should be.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Regardless of where he goes, he was never going to have zero competition for the position of PG. He was going to have to battle someone talented for the spot and that's how it should be.


amen that's what should happen to all players, IE make them better.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Rumor has it he called K this morning to tell him he is coming.  
Go Duke


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Rumor has it he called K this morning to tell him he is coming.
> Go Duke


source?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Just some various message boards......Zona Duke n Maryland...........Prob just a rumor.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Until I hear this outta his mouth I am not believe anything I read until then.. 2 more hrs


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>brian34cook</b>!
> Until I hear this outta his mouth I am not believe anything I read until then.. 2 more hrs


Nothin wrong with that, ill be waiting as well.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Here's the problem with that assessment.
> 
> Livingston is better than Dockery, Reddick and Ewing now. He will get minutes regardless. However, his body is not good enough for him to go pro outside of 2 years in college. He weighs 175 and considering I saw him in the Gus Macker in Peoria, cause I went to school there, he needs I would say 20 lbs to feel comfortable at least trying to defend grown men in the NBA.
> ...


Yes, Livingston will probably end up as Duke's starter for 2004. That doesn't mean that Dockery won't steal a few minutes, and it also pushes Ewing, who would have gotten lots of PG minutes, significantly down the depth chart. Either way, there is an absolute log jam at the point. In 2005, you have to add Greg Paulus to this PG mess. 

Basically, the only way this can work out is if Livingston is a one-year guy. Very possible, but I don't see him dominating all that much when he's fighting for the ball with Reddick, Ewing, and Deng.



> I anticipate Ewing and Deng jumping ship for the pros and thus making this all moot.


If Deng or Ewing goes, then it makes a bit more sense. But how do you see Daniel Ewing jumping? He can't play the 2-guard in the NBA.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

This is one of those times that I'm pissed I moved away from central Illinois for college... I won't know till it gets posted somewhere.

:gopray: Illinois :gopray:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

tick tick tick


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> If Deng or Ewing goes, then it makes a bit more sense. But how do you see Daniel Ewing jumping? He can't play the 2-guard in the NBA.


Yes you're right he can't play two on the pro level, but he can be a combo guard in the Troy Hudson mode. This guy is really itching to get out of Duke. He should have been starting last year and he should be starting this year. If he doesn't get the minutes he should I expect him to leave, whether it's a transfer or NBA hardship, to test his skills.

If Deng leaves, the log-jam is basically over because I expect Melchionni to redshirt. At least to get back that year of money his parents paid for him to walk-on Duke for a year. I don't know if Deng will leave, but Duke won't have all those players next year. I say Ewing, because he has NBA ability as a Bobby Jackson type scorer off the bench.He keeps getting better and yet Coach K wants to play Redick more minutes, I don't get it.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

a source close to the recruitiment has indicated to Cat Tracks that Livingston has informed the Wildcats that it will not be Arizona.

Admin at go cats


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> If Deng leaves, the log-jam is basically over because I expect Melchionni to redshirt. At least to get back that year of money his parents paid for him to walk-on Duke for a year. I don't know if Deng will leave, but Duke won't have all those players next year. I say Ewing, because he has NBA ability as a Bobby Jackson type scorer off the bench.He keeps getting better and yet Coach K wants to play Redick more minutes, I don't get it.


I agree that Ewing could end up like a Bobby Jackson type in the NBA, but I don't think Bobby Jackson-types are the kind that become first round picks after their junior seasons. There are a ton of players on the college level right now that "could" be Bobby Jackson or Gilbert Arenas. A very small percentage of them will actually be successful at it. 

I don't understand what it is about combo G's in the NBA. Some get it, to the point where you would think judging a SG's potential by his size would be foolish. But there are more prospects that just end up enforcing the old stereotypes. It will be very tough for Ewing to convince a team to use a first round pick when he is that type of a player. 

To me, Deng is much more likely to go pro. If he's as good as Duke fans are saying he is, then anybody who thinks he's going to be around for three years is quite delusional. (90% of most Duke fans seem to think they have Carmelo Anthony for the next 3 years).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Livingston to Duke. 

:hurl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ugh :sigh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You are right. If Duke fans think Deng will be Carmelo like for 3 years they are dreaming. First of all he won't be that good, because the 2002 recruiting year was light years ahead of the 2003 class. Second, if he was that good, he would go pro, because you don't remain a top 3-5 pick forever. 

I'll make this point. If Dunleavy would have stayed as a senior he wouldn't have been drafted in the top 3 a year later. He most likely goes 5-6 behind Bosh, Melo, Darko and Bron and there is no guarantee he would go ahead of Wade. So he made a wise decision to go pro early and I like Dunleavy as a player. 

Ewing to me, reminds me of Joe Forte, only he goes to the hole much more than Forte and doesn't have the aloofness and attitude of him. If Troy Hudson, who played at Southern Illinois, can find a place than Ewing can at least get drafted in the early second round. Remember Bobby Jackson was 1st round pick by the Nuggets out of Minnesota in 97. Nuggets didn't know what they had in him. His first game he scores over 20 and then we never heard from him again.

Ewing can be that type of bench scorer. You know what team he would be good for ideally. As a back-up to his college teammate and best friend TJ Ford. Perfect complement and change of pace player and you could play the guys together in small stretches. I bet the Bucks could get him in the 2nd round and he would at least beat out Damon Jones for a roster spot.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> Ewing to me, reminds me of Joe Forte, only he goes to the hole much more than Forte and doesn't have the aloofness and attitude of him. If Troy Hudson, who played at Southern Illinois, can find a place than Ewing can at least get drafted in the early second round. Remember Bobby Jackson was 1st round pick by the Nuggets out of Minnesota in 97. Nuggets didn't know what they had in him. His first game he scores over 20 and then we never heard from him again.
> 
> Ewing can be that type of bench scorer. You know what team he would be good for ideally. As a back-up to his college teammate and best friend TJ Ford. Perfect complement and change of pace player and you could play the guys together in small stretches. I bet the Bucks could get him in the 2nd round and he would at least beat out Damon Jones for a roster spot.


I think you are missing my point. I have no doubt that Ewing COULD be a Bobby Jackson/Troy Hudson/Gilbert Arenas type. But you can say that about pretty much every successful combo guard in at the NCAA level. There are a lot of short guards scoring 20 ppg out there, and a very small percentage of them make it in the league. 

I thought I was a fairly decent evaluator of talent, until Gilbert Arenas broke out last season. There wasn't an aspect of his game that I thought was NBA-caliber. 

The fact of the matter is thatTroy Hudson is the exception, not the rule. Joe Forte gets drafted nearly every season, but Gilbert Arenas and Boby Jackson happen once every three years. That's why Ewing isn't going to the chance to leave early, even though he might very well end up making the switch to scoring PG at the next level. 

Furthermore, Hudson's quickness and ballhandling are completely out of Ewing's league. It's not even close.

As far as the Forte/Ewing example, I think I can see it. Ewing isn't as advanced offensively, but may have more upside as an athelete.

Are we off-topic or what?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Are we off-topic or what?


No biggie. 

I still think Ewing has the most talent on the Duke roster, so we'll just have to see how the season progresses.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> No biggie.
> ...


You could be right about Ewing. And that's why Duke is a bit overrated at the moment.


----------

